# Bone Barrel Toppers



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Inspired by Gore Galore I have been going a little crazy with Great Stuff..




























More pics are here props and stuff pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You really need to clean out that sink

I like the look of these pieces - perfect atmosphere setters.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

totaling disgusting Jeff, you must be proud!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... fairly easy too!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

nice


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really great job on that barrel alone, but ya gotta love that sink!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh you make me proud Jeff.  I love the sink it is fantastic. It is so easy to go gory now with the props when it comes to Great Stuff. I really like it!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

the sink is the best!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Those turned out great!
Look just like GG's!
:jol:.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That sink is SOOOOOO Cool... Great work!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The bucket was awesome gross, but the sink makes me want to puke...Fantastick


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. That pile in the sink is actually removable. It is a double sink. The other basin I had a peice of wood with holes cut out for kids to dip their hands in to feel foods that felt like innards. I will be reconstructing that by using tar. So it will look like the same gory mess but the kids can still stick their hands in to feel the grossness.

I was not happy with the red color. I kept blending but now I have 2 gallons of chocolate. I got fustrated and went back to the red I had. After all its in the dark with colored lights.


----------

